# Installing a peep without a press?



## tjwood (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,
I installed a peep without a press in my very first compound and I got away with it BUT where it all went wrong was when I started moving it up and down the string to get it set to the correct position. I didn't use a press when doing that as nobody told me any different. What I ended up with was a wrecked string. :sad: The string slots in the peep are sharp enough to be able to cut the individual fibres that make up the strands when you slide it up or down the string so what I ended up with was a 'fur ball' around the peep, which made the whole thing totally useless. A quick and expensive way of finding out how not to do it. My advice would be do the whole thing in a press: it's quicker and less likely to do any damage.

Good luck.
Tony


----------



## buckbacks (Nov 27, 2006)

use a rachet strap attached to your cams


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

buckbacks said:


> use a rachet strap attached to your cams


:mg:  Do Huh


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Va Vince*

Depending on what kind of bow you have and how much let-off, find someone you trust and that is fairly stout, have him draw the bow back and hold. While bow is in state of hi let-off the string should be lose enough to quickly spread open and slip in your peep. But do this only after you have pre-marked the spot on string were peep is supposed to go with a marker or ink pen etc. Sounds funny i know but it will work if your bow has 75% let- off or higher. Good luck and SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

With some cams you can use a screwdriver as a bow press for work like installing a peep. You simply draw the bow and put the screwdriver in one of the openings so that when you let the bow down the cam is not returning all the way. It will give you a slack string. It usually requires a little help.

Please note that this may void the warrenty on your bow. If you do this be very carefull, it is easy to damage your cam.


----------



## jthaze (Jul 4, 2005)

*Peep*

Do things the RIGHT WAY 1ST, WITH A PRESS, and you won't have any regret's like the guy in the first post!


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Do it right or don't do it at all, use a press!!!!


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Keep this in mind. If you ever post about a bent cam, broken string, cracked limb, ect. people are gonna remember this thread. Just something to think about.:wink: 

That being said, I have done everything suggested above at one time or another with no ill effects and I still suggest that you use a proper press for the bow you have.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

> Do it right or don't do it at all, use a press!!!!


Ditto!!!

Or a T stringer or other bow relaxing device.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> How can I install a peep w/out a press?. Will one of those string seperaters work with tightly wound strings?. I have heard that you shouldnt use the string seperater with tight strings. Any help is appreciated.


Very easily. Just push two tapered pens through the middle of the string either side of where the peep will be positioned, and drop in.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

buckbacks said:


> use a rachet strap attached to your cams



You are the weakest link. 
Goodbye


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Portable Press*

Don't do it without a press. You can buy a Bowmaster press, its cheaper than replacing your string. If you get a press you can use this site to get info on any repairs and do it yourself.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

AllenRead said:


> With some cams you can use a screwdriver as a bow press for work like installing a peep. You simply draw the bow and put the screwdriver in one of the openings so that when you let the bow down the cam is not returning all the way. It will give you a slack string. It usually requires a little help.
> 
> Please note that this may void the warrenty on your bow. If you do this be very carefull, it is easy to damage your cam.




:mg: :mg: :mg:   this is just wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexxer (Jul 30, 2005)

*peep sight*

Without pressing the bow it just isn't worth the risk!!The cost to have one installed if you don't have a press would be minimal!


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Why would you risk a the hundreds of dollars you probably spent on the bow? Take it, have it pressed, come home happy!!


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> Depending on what kind of bow you have and how much let-off, find someone you trust and that is fairly stout, have him draw the bow back and hold. While bow is in state of hi let-off the string should be lose enough to quickly spread open and slip in your peep. But do this only after you have pre-marked the spot on string were peep is supposed to go with a marker or ink pen etc. Sounds funny i know but it will work if your bow has 75% let- off or higher. Good luck and SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT


*This work's very well this is how i was told to do it without a press from my local shop when i first started shooting 10 years ago*


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

*Stupid*



AllenRead said:


> With some cams you can use a screwdriver as a bow press for work like installing a peep. You simply draw the bow and put the screwdriver in one of the openings so that when you let the bow down the cam is not returning all the way. It will give you a slack string. It usually requires a little help.
> 
> Please note that this may void the warrenty on your bow. If you do this be very carefull, it is easy to damage your cam.


*OK that is not right never treat any bow no matter what it is in this way YOU CAN PUT AN EYE OUT  *


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

> With some cams you can use a screwdriver as a bow press for work like installing a peep. You simply draw the bow and put the screwdriver in one of the openings so that when you let the bow down the cam is not returning all the way. It will give you a slack string. It usually requires a little help.


When I was 15 Y/O, I did this very thing. Young and dumb. Bow was a PSE fire flight express with the axle mount that was glued to the top of the limb, and you guessed it. It broke right off. Fortunatly I wasent injured, , but hey, when your 15, youre bullet proof!

Agreed, it is a bad idea.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

He Won't have to report back with Broken limbs,Bent cams ETC.....It's already planted in my mind......Please get a portable press or let some that knows do it.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree that using a press is the best and safest way to install a peepsight. But I don't believe it's necessary to press the bow to adjust the peep's height by sliding it up or down -- *provided the string is well waxed!* So when waxing the shoot string, pay special attention to the areas surrounding the peep. And rubbing a little wax in there before sliding the peep won't hurt, either.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

6bloodychunks said:


> :mg: :mg: :mg:   this is just wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, this is not wrong. It is a valid technique that I've seen several of the best archers around use. Obviously, you have to use good judgement. Good solid cams like Hoyts or Martins shouldn't be a problem. If your cams have most of the metal removed and have little metal left, you shouldn't try it. 

In fact if you don't understand this method, I would suggest that you don't use a bow press either, maybe a bowmaster, but not a full size press. You can do far more damage using a bow press incorrectly that you can by relaxing your string with a screwdriver or other dowel. A bent riser is a lot more expensive to replace than a damaged cam.

George Ryals demonstrates this method in the video in my signature. He did it to what appears to be the same bow that he used to score 900 at Vegas last week. It didn't seem to be too badly damaged

There are many ways that you can damage a bow if you don't know what you are doing. Some methods appear to be a little dangerous, but are not and some methods that appear to be safe, such a bow press, can do a lot of damage. 

Before you critisize someone so strongly, perhaps you should learn a little more about the subject.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

6bloodychunks said:


> :mg: :mg: :mg:   this is just wrong !!!!!!!!!!!!!


As told to me by my cousin Billy Bo Bob Bubbaray Jr.( You aint gotta be stupide to try this but it sure helps). Jack up the front of your truck just enough to fit your bow straight up n down under the bumper. Crawl under the truck and have one of your "younguns" slowly lower the truck to put a sqeeze on the limbs. Now without spilling your beer grab some fishing line and tye in peep. Sorry guys I couldnt resist.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Wolfman88 said:


> As told to me by my cousin Billy Bo Bob Bubbaray Jr.( You aint gotta be stupide to try this but it sure helps). Jack up the front of your truck just enough to fit your bow straight up n down under the bumper. Crawl under the truck and have one of your "younguns" slowly lower the truck to put a sqeeze on the limbs. Now without spilling your beer grab some fishing line and tye in peep. Sorry guys I couldnt resist.


LMAO !!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

i will stick to the press! not worth wrecking something. i just have bad luck trying to do things like this its not worth it


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

back off the weight bolts and the string will become more loose. Then use an awl to separate the string and drop in the peep.

Oops, I forgot that most people have to take their bows in to the shop to have the weight bolts turned.


----------



## mmars622 (Apr 7, 2006)

Use a press. Don't be foolish you can hurt yourself or those around you, an definitely damage your bow. Good Luck!


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

DBiggers said:


> Depending on what kind of bow you have and how much let-off, find someone you trust and that is fairly stout, have him draw the bow back and hold. While bow is in state of hi let-off the string should be lose enough to quickly spread open and slip in your peep. But do this only after you have pre-marked the spot on string were peep is supposed to go with a marker or ink pen etc. Sounds funny i know but it will work if your bow has 75% let- off or higher. Good luck and SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT


Can that be right?? Is the string under less tension at full draw/high letoff than it is at brace? 
When I bought my bow, the guy at the shop fitted the peep without pressing the bow. He used a very similar technique to the one where you slide a pen into the string, but he had a little tool designed for the purpose- it had a rounded point which widened into a thick, blunt blade. Once inserted, he rotated it and that spread the strands to accept the peep. I must emphasise that this was done with a tool designed for the purpose. Don't use anything with sharp edges or you will cut strands.

Love the technique with the truck & the jack. I've been dreaming up variations on this technique all afternoon. How's this one: hold your bow horizontally with one end against a tree. Have your cousin bring the truck around and nose it up against the other end of your bow. If he leaves the truck idling with the transmission in drive, this should keep enough tension on the bow for you to make whatever adjustments are needed while he goes indoors for more beer.


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

you worked hard for that bow and you will feel like crap if you bust it. Go to ware you bought it and let those guy's put it in for you. The guy who sold me my bow did it for nothing on my bow.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

AllenRead said:


> With some cams you can use a screwdriver as a bow press for work like installing a peep. You simply draw the bow and put the screwdriver in one of the openings so that when you let the bow down the cam is not returning all the way. It will give you a slack string. It usually requires a little help.
> 
> Please note that this may void the warrenty on your bow. If you do this be very carefull, it is easy to damage your cam.


Good grief, his might work, but I would never do it or suggest it!!!!!! 

I would use a string splitter, depending on the string and the twisting this would help, but your taking a chance on damaging the string. Check your peep for burrs or other things which might damage the string.

Martins can have the limb bolts back off so installing a peep without a press can be done. I wouldn't try this with any other bow, though. 

You really need a press to do this right, Once you get the peep installed you need to move strands from one side to the other side to walk the peep around for proper orientation. Some strings will rotate. You can correct this rotation if it is uniform, but you need a press to do either one of these operations.


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

*installing peep with out press*

I to am guilty of using the screwdriver method,been doing it for over ten years,never had a problem.I ALSO OWN A PRESS,but it isnt as fast and easy as the screw driver.My current bow only has to have the cam rotated 1" to get enough slack in the string.Do what you feel is right!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wolfman88 said:


> As told to me by my cousin Billy Bo Bob Bubbaray Jr.( You aint gotta be stupide to try this but it sure helps). Jack up the front of your truck just enough to fit your bow straight up n down under the bumper. Crawl under the truck and have one of your "younguns" slowly lower the truck to put a sqeeze on the limbs. Now without spilling your beer grab some fishing line and tye in peep. Sorry guys I couldnt resist.


OMG LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Stink Foot said:


> you worked hard for that bow and you will feel like crap if you bust it. Go to ware you bought it and let those guy's put it in for you. The guy who sold me my bow did it for nothing on my bow.


I agree when i wanted a peep for mine i took my bow to the shop bought the peep from him and he used a PRESS and charged me zip zilch noda nothing. Treat your local shop right and if there and good at all there gonna treat you right


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*DO NOT ATTEMPT USING A SCREWDRIVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I don't care who says its ok or what kind of score they shot, this is one of the most rediculous things I have ever heard. And anyone who advocates this technique on this sight should be banned for life IMHO. Do you really believe this is safer than a bowpress?


----------



## bowtech3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Saw someone try the screwdriver method once. I tried to tell him not to do it but he wouldn't listen. Broke the screwdriver in half. That thing went flyin, coulda hurt somebody if it woulda hit em.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

press it


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Noooo!*



DBiggers said:


> Depending on what kind of bow you have and how much let-off, find someone you trust and that is fairly stout, have him draw the bow back and hold. While bow is in state of hi let-off the string should be lose enough to quickly spread open and slip in your peep. But do this only after you have pre-marked the spot on string were peep is supposed to go with a marker or ink pen etc. Sounds funny i know but it will work if your bow has 75% let- off or higher. Good luck and SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT


*You have obviously ever dry fired a bow. If you dry fire a bow with anything on the string (tied in or not) it can and will come loose and go flying. I had this happen right after getting my first bow. Six stitches and a broken bone that required physical therapy for six weeks later I vowed never to do it again. *


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's another way to use the truck method. If you have a good stout tree in the yard, has to be a stout tree or it could be dangerous. Back the truck up to the tree, put one cam on the bumper one on the tree. Have someone back the truck up until you get slack in the string. Slide that pesky peep in and pull the truck up. It's just that simple!


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is an alternative meathod to use if you can't get the truck started. Have Billy Bo Bob place one foot on the bow handle and draw the bow (this can be dangerous if the bow isn't held securely against the heel so you might have to loan Billy some shoes). While the bow is at maximum letoff, have Billy gently chew through the string with his one tooth to separate the strands (there should be adequate tobbacco juice for lubrication to keep from damaging the string). Next have Billy slowly let the draw down until the gap is sufficient to install the peep. If Billy's one tooth pops out, you will have to find another close relative and repeat the process.


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

My god there are some bad ideas here! Use a press!!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

3-D Junkie said:


> *DO NOT ATTEMPT USING A SCREWDRIVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> I don't care who says its ok or what kind of score they shot, this is one of the most rediculous things I have ever heard. And anyone who advocates this technique on this sight should be banned for life IMHO. Do you really believe this is safer than a bowpress?



of course its NOT safer than a bow press.

but suppose you are in the middle of Alaska on a $200 000 Polar Bear hunt, and, for any given reason, your peep falls off. many people do not carry a portable bow press (they should, i know, but many dont). would you quit hunting for the rest of the week, or use the screw driver??

it could damage the limbs or cam, but i think theres some situations, called EMERGENCIES, when you need to fix things, one way or the other.

i have used the screw driver method, but only in emergencies. if i can have access to a press, of course ill wait.

good luck!!


----------



## BigWave (Dec 28, 2004)

Mexican 3D said:


> of course its NOT safer than a bow press.
> 
> but suppose you are in the middle of Alaska on a $200 000 Polar Bear hunt, and, for any given reason, your peep falls off. many people do not carry a portable bow press (they should, i know, but many dont). would you quit hunting for the rest of the week, or use the screw driver??
> 
> ...


I agree. *BUT*, the author of this thread didnt state that he was in an emergency situation.:wink: It sounds like some of these folks are using some dangerous techniques on a regular basis.


----------



## Short-n-Stalky (Feb 13, 2007)

*I just glue my peeps on!*

They flyoff easily but you can buy them realy cheep  at Wal-Mart!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

BigWave said:


> My god there are some bad ideas here! Use a press!!!


Lol I agree here.. 


Screwdriver? what where you thinkin?


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

So how about the string seprators(sp) they sell at Lancaster for installing peeps? are they a bad idea to use for peeps, They CLAIM "wont damage strings". I have not used 1 but was going to get 1 soon. Should I forget that pruchase? Please help.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

white00crow said:


> So how about the string seprators(sp) they sell at Lancaster for installing peeps? are they a bad idea to use for peeps, They CLAIM "wont damage strings". I have not used 1 but was going to get 1 soon. Should I forget that pruchase? Please help.


Those are not the best but definately safer than a screwdriver in the cam.
Just make sure your string is waxed suficiently so you dont damage strands.


----------



## david m rupp (Dec 4, 2006)

if you arnt pressen you arnt arccen hooo haa:wink:


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

Going Once.............twice...........


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

3-D Junkie said:


> Those are not the best but definately safer than a screwdriver in the cam.
> Just make sure your string is waxed suficiently so you dont damage strands.


So you are saying, Wax the crap out of the string and use the seperator? And no I would NEVER use the screwdriver I love my bow to much.
I think I'll just forget it and when need be press it.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Even if the string is totally covered in wax it is still a possibility that you will damage a strand as long as the string is under tension.:wink:


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

I think I'll biuld the press from the above thread and forget it,:wink:


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

midevilarcher said:


> *This work's very well this is how i was told to do it without a press from my local shop when i first started shooting 10 years ago*


 Although I have a Bowmaster and use it, this mentioned procedure will work. There is very little tension on the string at full draw. To see just have someone push and pull your string sideways while you have it at full draw. The string can be moved all over the place, so separating the strands is equally as easy.

NOW, that being said, and I'm sure most of us have used some really dumb methods for working on a bow, you could even do it yourself by sitting on the floor, place your foot in the riser and draw the bow with one hand. Separate the strands and install the peep with the other hand.

Boy, are we cooking with gas today or what?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

buckbacks said:


> use a rachet strap attached to your cams


 Good Grief, NO!!!!!!! Stupid idea!!!!



Mexican 3D said:


> of course its NOT safer than a bow press.
> 
> but suppose you are in the middle of Alaska on a $200 000 Polar Bear hunt, and, for any given reason, your peep falls off. many people do not carry a portable bow press (they should, i know, but many dont). would you quit hunting for the rest of the week, or use the screw driver??
> 
> ...


Well, anyone who is paying that type of money to hunt, should have a backup bow. I always do!!! I would like to know how a peep can just fly out off a string, I have never had this happen!!!

I shoot Martins and you don't need a press to disassembly their bows. But, I would personally hunt without a peep before, I would risk damaging a bow further.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Jathinkysaurus said:


> Can that be right?? Is the string under less tension at full draw/high letoff than it is at brace?
> When I bought my bow, the guy at the shop fitted the peep without pressing the bow. He used a very similar technique to the one where you slide a pen into the string, but he had a little tool designed for the purpose- it had a rounded point which widened into a thick, blunt blade. Once inserted, he rotated it and that spread the strands to accept the peep. I must emphasise that this was done with a tool designed for the purpose. Don't use anything with sharp edges or you will cut strands.
> 
> Love the technique with the truck & the jack. I've been dreaming up variations on this technique all afternoon. How's this one: hold your bow horizontally with one end against a tree. Have your cousin bring the truck around and nose it up against the other end of your bow. If he leaves the truck idling with the transmission in drive, this should keep enough tension on the bow for you to make whatever adjustments are needed while he goes indoors for more beer.


By the grace of God, i think you may have something there. GREAT IDEA. :darkbeer: :shade:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

bowhunter0916 said:


> *You have obviously ever dry fired a bow. If you dry fire a bow with anything on the string (tied in or not) it can and will come loose and go flying. I had this happen right after getting my first bow. Six stitches and a broken bone that required physical therapy for six weeks later I vowed never to do it again. *


EASY THERE BIG BOY, who said anthing about dry firing a bow, or have you never heard about the TRU-FIRE DRAW CHECK TOOL. At any rate i was responding to a fella that wanted to know if there was a way to instal a peep without the use of a press, and there is an ole school techniqe that works real well. And i advised him of it, is it as good as using a press, OF COURSE NOT, will it work in a pinch, h#ll yes, and has for years. Sorry you dry fired a bow and got hurt, please be MORE CAREFULL next time. SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.


----------

